# Velomobile causing a stir in Scotland



## rualexander (4 May 2022)

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/in-yo...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## T4tomo (4 May 2022)

amazing how many people have spotted it, and yet said "its easy to miss" and "i could have driven over it"


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2022)

The part I liked is when some said "she's deliberately driving around Scotland"

So it's not by accident ? 
She's not lost ?
Perhaps Sleep-driving ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 May 2022)

What ridiculous reactions and reporting: “_it's understood the driver - a woman from Germany - is deliberately taking her bright green mode of transport round the whole of Scotland_.”

’Deliberately’?

Doesn’t everyone use their chosen mode of transport deliberately? Maybe she’s deliberately spending her cash here as a welcome tourist.

Then there’s the bit: “_motorists feared it was so small they could have "driven over it"_.” It’s so unusually visible that people from Eaglesham, Lanark, Arran, Kilmarnock, Douglas, Tighnabruaich, and Ardrishaig have reported it so it’s probably a lot safer to ride than a standard bike.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2022)

You'd think you Scot's had never seen a bike ! 👅 Sassenachs !


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

Nice rational reporting there then!


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 May 2022)

This bit got me:



> they are a legal mode of transport despite their petite size.


What's with the 'despite their petite size' statement?

There are complaints galore whenever a group of cyclists take up as much space on the road as a van, and now people seem to be complaining that this cycle is too _small_ ...


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> This bit got me:
> 
> 
> What's with the 'despite their petite size' statement?
> ...



It's bigger than my road bike !


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

Has anyone written to the newspaper to ask why their reporting is so bad?


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's bigger than my road bike !



It's a darned sight bigger than my folding one!


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

Good.

Here's my effort in Falmouth.....

View: https://youtu.be/cE3KLphD73c


----------



## Time Waster (4 May 2022)

I like the very self assured and "knowledgeable" comment...

"They normally have a flag but I guess she thought she was visible enough with the acid green!"

Have you seen a velomobile with a flag? I'd have thought they'd defeat the object of aerodynamics. Confidently wrong!


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2022)

As so often with recumbents, and all too often with upwrongs, people lining up to tell how hard they are to see, after seeing them perfectly well. Fancy that!


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

I'm perfectly visable overtaking stupid cars doing 25mph.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Good.
> 
> Here's my effort in Falmouth.....
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/cE3KLphD73c




Awesome.... it's not that small really. Like in town/village traffic, you make yourself part of it and get in the 'way' when on a bike.


----------



## Wobblers (5 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Nice rational reporting there then!



It's the Daily Record. Think of it as a left-leaning version of the Daily Mail, and you're pretty much there. Or, as it was memorably put in one episode of Rab C Nesbit: "moaning face Scotish newspaper". Reporting is, well, optional. Rational? That won't sell many papers!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2022)

If people can’t see a 2 metre long condom doing 30 mph, then they need to go to Barnard Castle.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If people can’t see a 2 metre long condom doing 30 mph, then they need to go to Barnard Castle.



It's a Milan, one of the very fastest VMs, so quite possibly doing more than 30!


----------



## fixedfixer (26 May 2022)

A couple of years back when I was in the Western Isle I met a German couple who were touring with their VM’s. The guy was happy enough to let me have a test run in his. Brilliant, wicked, ace and for once the word awesome was appropriate. If you get a chance try one.


----------



## ExBrit (15 Jul 2022)

The first person to complete PBP in a Velomobile qualified on one of my 600k brevets. His is yellow. We call it the yellow submarine. I tried drafting it once. Waste of time - there is no draft.


----------



## wafter (16 Jul 2022)

Nice I guess to see such a fantastic creation recognised in the public consciousness, but the quality of the article is pretty dire. 

Ostensibly it presents as a light-hearted observational piece, while beneath the surface smacks of misunderstanding (why would some mental German woman want to drive this weird contraption around this area that presumably makes a lot of its money from tourism?) and tacit disapproval.

It also seemingly legitimises the usual lack of concern ("we nearly ran it over, chortle") and prejudices ("we wondered if it'd stop at the lights") as well as the "legal dispite its diminutive size" - I guess because it looks like a car, but what does the size really have to do with anything? 

Meh - I hope its pilot gets back to the vastly superior cycling infrastructure of her home country intact!


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (17 Jul 2022)

That is the general journalistic standard of that newspaper… really only fit for proctological use, and even then you’d have to be desperate!


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2022)

If there is a chance you are going to run over a bright green velomobile. You must be clinically blind. When I had my bike my biggest danger was drivers slowing down to look at me. You cannot miss them. Awful reporting.


----------

